# How much do I need to weight to be a jump jockey or exercise rid



## DancingJester (9 April 2014)

Pretty much as it states. Atm I'm 61kg (just over 9.5 stone) I'm planning on getting much fitter (weights, swimming, running and balance training ext) so that may lead to weight loss anyway but will I need to go lower?


----------



## nix123 (9 April 2014)

Dont quote me exactly but i think jump jockeys have to weigh about 9 stone max. Im sure if you google it you'll get your answer.


----------



## DancingJester (9 April 2014)

I'm just looking for the average but most say the max (or average max, As there isn't a maximum weight. I know the minimum is 8 stone) is 9 stone for flat racing, jumps are more. Thanks for answering anyway


----------



## wench (9 April 2014)

I think jumps is about 10


----------



## zaminda (9 April 2014)

Most jobs on racing yards say under 64kg. Most jockeys over jumps would be around 9 1/2 stone or heavier I would have thought. PTP is 12 stone, unless ladies race 11 stone or weight for age maiden. Min weight on flat is 8 stone, max is 10 stone for racing. There are very few lads in the yards who weigh the minimum, most are 9-9 1/2.


----------



## be positive (9 April 2014)

An apprentice jump jockey needs to be able to ride at 9 stone 4lb, that is taking into consideration the 10lb max allowance they start with, this goes down as the ride winners until the min they need to do is 10 stone. The weight is riding weight so you need to take into account the saddle and riding clothes, hat and boots, probably at least another 7lbs so you would need to be under 9 stone to get any chance of getting rides as an apprentice jockey, it is extremely competitive and the trainers will not want to put up any overweight riders.

To ride out in NH yards most will want riders under about 10 stone but will be a bit lenient if you ride well or they are short staffed, if you go to racing school they will weigh you and be strict about it.


----------



## DancingJester (9 April 2014)

Hang on, if the weight is 10 stone or lower riding weight, why are most of them riding at 11-12 stone?


----------



## be positive (9 April 2014)

DancingJester said:



			Hang on, if the weight is 10 stone or lower riding weight, why are most of them riding at 11-12 stone?
		
Click to expand...


Because that is the weight the horse is handicapped to carry in that race, the jockey will then have to make up the difference by having a weightcloth, the minimum handicap weight is 10 stone but an apprentice jockey can reduce this by up to 10lbs so horse only carries 9st 4lbs to make up for having a novice rider on or give it an advantage over the other horses. 
I expect AP McCoy weighs under 10 stone, he often rides at the lower end of the weights but probably goes short of a meal to do so if the horse is expected to do well it is worth it.


----------



## zaminda (9 April 2014)

The racing under rules has lower weights than pointing, as that is amateur.


----------



## DancingJester (10 April 2014)

Thanks, I was planning to go to 9 anyway  what about exercise riders, if you know?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 April 2014)

You need to start as an exercise rider anyway, and if riding out three every day plus stable duties you will quickly lose half a stone. However, as you get older you  naturally will put weight on, and this is why a lot of  lads have weight issues as they get older. Most go running every day to keep fit and keep trim.
Even small NH jockeys like Richard Johnston don't eat like normal people, with chicken breast figuring large on the menu.
I don't want to hold back ambition,  but if you read a few autobiographies, you will see that most lads have been riding seriously since early teens, so you have a lot of catching up to do.
Flat jockeys have even more weight issues to deal with, and they usually ride well below their natural weight, I mean like a stone or more below!
check out McCoy on wikipedia


----------



## LittleRooketRider (10 April 2014)

DancingJester said:



			Pretty much as it states. Atm I'm 61kg (just over 9.5 stone) I'm planning on getting much fitter (weights, swimming, running and balance training ext) so that may lead to weight loss anyway but will I need to go lower?
		
Click to expand...


erm...muscle weighs more than fat so exercise specifically weight training will not lead to weight loss, just toning


----------

